# There's a whole lotta bell-ringing going on here....



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

At first I thought it was a mistake when I heard the bell today. But after a few more times by golly I think she's got it!! We've had the bells hanging by the door and DH and I would ring them and say "want to go out?" or "go potty" but we've never had her ring them. She figured it out herself. I have a baby genius <blush>...LOL!

The first time was to go pee, the next 10 times were to see Mom drag herself off the sofa and go out with her to sniff every blade of grass on our lawn and RLH, lol! She's playing the "let's see if Mom will still let me out even though I just got back in a nanosecond ago" game.

Why oh why did she wait till today when DH is at work and I'm recuperating to play this game <groan>


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh no, Jan! But..that's also..at the same time "wonderful"! lol

Maybe....you should take the bells off today and hold off on this a week or so, it won't be that big of a difference in the long run.

I remember that crazy "bell ringing" every 2-10 minutes phase lasted about, ehh...5 days maybe and then she settled down. She'll still ring the door to play and sniff the grass, but it is only once every 3-4 hours, much more manageable!

Kara


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

JanB said:


> At first I thought it was a mistake when I heard the bell today. But after a few more times by golly I think she's got it!! We've had the bells hanging by the door and DH and I would ring them and say "want to go out?" or "go potty" but we've never had her ring them. She figured it out herself. I have a baby genius <blush>...LOL!
> 
> The first time was to go pee, the next 10 times were to see Mom drag herself off the sofa and go out with her to sniff every blade of grass on our lawn and RLH, lol! She's playing the "let's see if Mom will still let me out even though I just got back in a nanosecond ago" game.
> 
> Why oh why did she wait till today when DH is at work and I'm recuperating to play this game <groan>


*Lilly is playing this today also they must be bored. Too bad we do not live closer.*


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, I should but I'm so pleased with her I just can't bring myself to take them down. Yet. We'll see how long it goes on. So much for her sensitivity to my not feeling well. It went out the window with her new found power!

Katrina, you know east Tennessee may not be all that far away, although not down the block either...maybe a few hours? 

And after our rain and dusting of snow she's getting really dirty so that means a bath later. Moms of little kids and puppies can't be sick.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh funny that she is being so amusing. I'm sorry for the timing though.

The good thing is that this phase doesn't last too long. If she persists and you need a break, you might want to tell her it is naptime and put her in her crate for a bit so you can rest.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, Jan..

Why not take them down for a few hours and then hang them up for 30 minutes or so! lol, and then repeat the cycle! 

I know what you mean, Moms can't be sick, and not just little kids, big kids too...my DD just called me to tell me her car won't start, Now, I'm waiting for DH to go investigate why and if I need to pick her up and deal with that. Her car is only a year old, how the heck did she manage that? lol

So much for me and Gucci's "nap". hah. Out the window.

Kara


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I've learned that I have to take the bell down while we eat dinner. They hang on the door that is next to our dining table, and Squirt rings them the entire time we are eating. The first few days I got up to let her out each time and she just played. Now I take them down.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, I'm sorry that this is happening when you're not feeling well, but this is great news! I'm sure Tessa will stop the non-stop ringing the bell soon. And I agree with the others, you should take the bells away for 30-60 minutes after you know that she peed so you can get some rest!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JanB said:


> At first I thought it was a mistake when I heard the bell today. But after a few more times by golly I think she's got it!! We've had the bells hanging by the door and DH and I would ring them and say "want to go out?" or "go potty" but we've never had her ring them. She figured it out herself. I have a baby genius <blush>...LOL!
> 
> *Why oh why did she wait till today when DH is at work and I'm recuperating to play this game* <groan>


She waited till today to take mommy's mind off her pain. You're right, your little girl is a genius.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh Jan I'm sorry she picked today to show off her learning skills, but I also want to say Hurray! :whoo: she gets it!

I agree, you should take the bells down for a bit after you know she's done her biz. Give yourself a break - heaven knows you need it. 

Way to go Tessa! 

Wanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, one step forward, two steps back.... 

A friend stopped by to visit and bring me a milkshake and Tessa promptly squatted and peed on the rug...right after I bragged about her bell ringing, lol!!
Her first 'accident' in over a week!


Oh well, I guess she was just overly excited by company and forgot her manners  I'm still excited beyond words that she does "get it" even if she had a little lapse.

You all have convinced me that if the bell ringing gets out of hand I will take them up for a while.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a good girl Tessa, we are all so proud of how well you are doing. Jan you did say you will be thrilled when you have to start asking for advice on Tessa's antics, sorry the timing was off. Get well soon.


----------

